# Proper way of correcting mistakes on printed copy of online visa application



## john5102 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering what is the proper way of correcting mistakes on printed version of an online visa application form?

Besides crossing out and putting the correct information by it, do we also need to:

1. Add initials by each correction
2. Add signature by each correction
3. Do not add initials or signature by each correction.

I have found some posts in this forum where it was suggested to add initials by the corrections.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just make corrections without initials or signature and attach a note/letter pointing out what you have done, such as 'Please note that following corrections have been made on the printed-out form, which replace the details given online...'


----------



## john5102 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks Joppa!

But I found this:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...take-made-online-spouse-visa-application.html

WestCoastCanadianGirl says "On the printed application, cross off the "NO" and tick the "YES" and initial the correction."

I think I have also seen some posts by Nyclon suggesting to add initials..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are just stating their opinions. What I suggest is known to work and is the correct procedure, as confirmed by UKVI.


----------



## mullafaiz (Dec 22, 2015)

I made mistake in calculating total funds still need to be paid. How do I correct it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you haven't sent the printed-out form, make a manual correction as above. If you already have, there's nothing you can do and just wait for outcome.


----------

